# Pressure cooker for cooking?



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Did s search, and can't find anything about 
cooking with a pressure cooker. It's efficient,
and fast!

I cook all my stews, beans, beets, and ham 
and bean soup in about an hour and a half!

Corned beef and cabbage...

First I cook the corned beef for about 45-60
minutes depending on the size. Then quick
release the pressure and add all the veggies.

I know, I over fill the thing but the crucial part
is to listen for the jiggler. That, and you only
want to hit the veggies for 5 mins, then quick
release again! If not you'll end up making a mash
like I did once with carrots, potatoes, onions, and
parsnips. (actually it turned out pretty good!) :rofl:

Anyway, if there's already a pressure cooker 
thread going (not canning) let me know!

20 psi FTW....



















Corned beef and cabbage in about an hour.
No slicing, or dicing, just cut the veggies up
in big chunks!

Edit: Ham and bean soup takes about an hour
and a half. Beets take can take anywhere from
25-45 mins depending on size, and most stews
about an hour..


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought an electric pressure cooker.
It's great for most everything.
My wife made a meatloaf in it and it took very little time, the texture was good and it tasted great.
My Mom used her cooker to pressure fry chicken.
Our electric one says to not deep fry in it.
Overloading a pressure cooker is asking for a disaster, but I'm sure you know that.


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Yes, overloading the pressure cooker is tricky.
You have to listen for the jiggler. If it stops,
I give it a flick and if steams comes out you're
good to go. If not, and under pressure remove
it from the heat until the pressure comes down,
then quick release. Then it's safe to clear the
vent. I've never had this happen to me...

Also, I only do it when adding veggies at the
end when it's only going to be under pressure
for 5 mins. max.

IE: Beef stew.























































I only have an 8 quart cooker. I'm looking for an
old school bigger one!


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Also great for homemade stock/broth. I 
save, and freeze all my ends and pieces 
of my veggies, and meats.

Again on the full side, but just listen for
jiggler!


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Fresh beets are great! I always hated them
when bought in a can at the store. Oh, good
idea to try to grow next year!

Anyway, once cooked through they peel easily
while hot. Then I cube them up, and add some
kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, and some
balsamic vinegar. Keeps great in the fridge for
about 2 weeks easy. (If they last that long)

Good on salads, or just by themselves!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

All very nice, but are you Canning any of that Food for long term storage?


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Not yet, I've been trying to gather information
on it so I don't make myself ill! 

From what I gather, sanitation is everything.
Almost feel like I need white gloves, and a
particle mask!

I just cook with mine for now, but would love
to learn how to can properly.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pressure canning isn't difficult. You need to make sure you have a pressure canner or one labeled as a canner/cooker. The pressure cookers aren't made for canning. Something about the size and the way it heats up and cools down I think.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

1XJ99 said:


> Not yet, I've been trying to gather information
> on it so I don't make myself ill!
> 
> From what I gather, sanitation is everything.
> ...


Very good. You're right Sanitation is important, but you don't need White Gloves. There are numerous Threads here that deal with the Subject, however for some real life Canning Instructions, go to Amazon and search for Susan Gregersons books on Canning, She will give you step by step Simple Instructions on Canning many and various Foods. Her Books, along with Stephen Gregersons Books, are simple, straight forward and to the point, with Real World Instructions that they themselves have practiced and used over their Life Time. I have many of their Books, as do many others here at P/S, and they come Highly Recommended.


----------



## Sgili (Jul 26, 2016)

I make stews and even chicken and dumplings in the pressure cooker. When I was younger it was the only pot a neighbor owned was his pressure cooker. So it is all he made his meals in. He made a heck of a quail dish in it.


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Growing up, my Dad cooked everything in a
pressure cooker. Still does, everything from 
mash potatoes, to stews. Makes very quick
work when it comes to cooking. 

I guess that's where I get it from!


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

Made some black beans in it tonight.
1 hr to quick soak, 20 mins. to cook!

A 1 pound bag makes about 10 1/5 cups.
(price dry beans compared to canned)


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

I have an 8 qrt pressure cooker/canner. Yes it is rated for canning as well as cooking. Only good for six 1/2 pint jars, but it is really handy for canning small odds and ends. A pressure cooker is a really good kitchen tool to have. I use it a lot for beans and quick meals.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Here are some free e-books. Today only!

*Pressure Cooker Cookbook: 2 in 1 Box Set*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AZRK58...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B01AZRK58O&tag=false

*PRESSURE COOKER COOKBOOK: Vol. 3*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TEF1IE...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B00TEF1IEE&tag=false

*Pressure Cooker Cookbook: Over 50 Quick and Easy Recipes*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N4ANMS...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B01N4ANMSE&tag=false


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

1XJ99 said:


> Not yet, I've been trying to gather information
> on it so I don't make myself ill!
> 
> From what I gather, sanitation is everything.
> ...


If you need some help learning to can, give me a shout out. I'm not too far away. I get to Raleigh about every other week.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

this is the pressure cooker i have.i've done some good canning with it..but yet,i do need to actually do some cooking with it..on account i know cooking meats with it cuts down on cooking time,and all..


----------



## rt66paul (Apr 15, 2016)

A pressure cooker can make an away barbeque sooo much easier. If you are doing chicken, just let it get up to steam and then trhow on the grill. The meat will roll of the bones and it takes about 5 minitues just the cook the skin. When you put the meat in the pressuer cooker add marinade to the water, it infuses the meat better than any other way I have tried.
Tough old short ribs? a pressure cooker tames the meat for a quick barbeque.
Tough pot roast? pressure cook it with lots of flavorings and you can make loose meat sandwiches or a great taco/burrito tray.
This makes party food cheap and somewhat easy.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

With a pressure cooker and crockpot there is no reason to complain about cooking or visit the fast food places ,best tools to have in the kitchen .

Presto Cookers.
http://www.gopresto.com
Great ideas and recipes.


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

rt66paul said:


> A pressure cooker can make an away barbeque sooo much easier. If you are doing chicken, just let it get up to steam and then trhow on the grill. The meat will roll of the bones and it takes about 5 minitues just the cook the skin. When you put the meat in the pressuer cooker add marinade to the water, it infuses the meat better than any other way I have tried.
> Tough old short ribs? a pressure cooker tames the meat for a quick barbeque.
> Tough pot roast? pressure cook it with lots of flavorings and you can make loose meat sandwiches or a great taco/burrito tray.
> This makes party food cheap and somewhat easy.


I've done babyback ribs a few times. I hit them in the
pressure cooker for about 15 minutes in beer, and
spices. Then stick them under the broiler until they
brown up with your favorite sauce.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

1XJ99 said:


> I've done babyback ribs a few times. I hit them in the
> pressure cooker for about 15 minutes in beer, and
> spices. Then stick them under the broiler until they
> brown up with your favorite sauce.


braggart!!...LOL

p.s. edit..show off lol


----------



## rt66paul (Apr 15, 2016)

You show a good picture, but we need to check by a taste test!


----------

